# cost of plane ticket



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

Looking the fly into Cebu in July looking at the cost of a one way ticket out of LAX. Only have carry on and only one Adult.
Can anyone tell me what is a good price? not really looking for a 40 plus hour flight. I see prices of 900 - 550 for the one way flight.
Also what is best way to go about getting a throw away ticket at the cheapest price?


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

I've had good luck with an app called HOPPER on my phone, you pick departure date, place etc and it keeps tracks of flights using your criteria, makes recommendations on purchased based on price trends


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey mikelv

the cheapest throw away ticket would be from Manila to singapore. I have purchased that one before since you have to have an out bound ticket.

I forget which site I used to book it but the ticket was only around $75

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Most people recommend Kota Kinabalu as the cheapest throw away ticket.


----------



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

thanks Art


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Why do you need a throw away ticket? No return flight scheduled?

*edit* I see you're just flying in one way. Round trip is a lot cheaper than two one way tickets but you probably know that.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mike make sure you have your SRRV I think you were working on this or Permanent Resident in the works because I'm not sure you'll be allowed to come to the Philippines One-way so just a heads up before you make this trip and it might end up more costly at the last minute trying to purchase a throw away ticket.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

when I booked my 1 way flight to the philippines I also book the outbound flight to singapore at the same time. You have to have an onward flight to get through immigration. I think I used TigerAir for the flight from manila to singapore. Like I said it only cost me around 60 to 70 dollars. I never used that ticket.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Another option is to buy a single to somewhere popular like hong Kong then a return betreen Hong Kong and Manila. I have found in the past tickets to Hong Kong with Cebu Pacific to Manila can be cheaper than flying direct to Manila.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

For my throwaway ticket I used Tiger Air (I think they merged with Cebu Pacific). I picked some place in China that I never heard of - it was the cheapest I could find. I bought the ticket for 1 year out and ended up using the same ticket twice for proof of exit. 

Since you are not actually using the ticket you can pick any of the low cost, no frills, airlines, any airport in the PIs, and any destination.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Many travel sites offer free cancellation within 24 hours of booking.

I have bought a ticket when I was in line to check in and canceled it at the baggage carousel in Manila


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

It would be terrible you cancel a ticket only to get caught in an immigration mess. Since the Philippine government requires a forwardly ticket out of the country, I sure wouldn't take a chance on it over a lousy $50 to $75. WOW! If I was worried over that amount of money then I think I would stay in my country.

just my opinion.

art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mikelv49n said:


> Looking the fly into Cebu in July looking at the cost of a one way ticket out of LAX. Only have carry on and only one Adult.
> Can anyone tell me what is a good price? not really looking for a 40 plus hour flight. I see prices of 900 - 550 for the one way flight.
> Also what is best way to go about getting a throw away ticket at the cheapest price?


Google "Rent a ticket". I have never used any of these but others have.

If you don't like that and have a bit of time, sign up for all the PH airlines frequent traveler programs and e-mail alerts. Sometime you can pick up a 1 piso base fare that works out to 400-600 pesos usually. Air Asia recently had that to Kuala Lumpur.

You definitely don't need to spend $75. Go on Cebu Pacific web site now and you can get p2706, about $51, all of November for Clark to Hong Kong. Patience will find you better than that.


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

*ticket to Cebu*



mikelv49n said:


> Looking the fly into Cebu in July looking at the cost of a one way ticket out of LAX. Only have carry on and only one Adult.
> Can anyone tell me what is a good price? not really looking for a 40 plus hour flight. I see prices of 900 - 550 for the one way flight.
> Also what is best way to go about getting a throw away ticket at the cheapest price?


I can't answer the "cheap price" out of LAX question... my tickets are typically $1150 round trip from Cape Girardeau, through Chicago then over to either S Korea, Tokyo or Hong Kong... 40 hours of travel is ridiculous but do give yourself at least two to three hours at each stop to make sure you make the next flight between weather delays and simply finding your way around a new airport.

One suggestion: if you travel a lot, I paid $40 for a yearly membership to "Scott's Cheap Flights" - highly recommend this service. It paid for itself the first booking I made... they look for 50% or more discounts off travel from the airports of your choosing to any other airport out there and then email you what they find and how to book it... I get emails from them all the time and I only have Chicago and Manila selected.

Throwaway ticket: cheapest I've found is Asia Air to Singapore... $52 USD.

Now, let me throw out another idea... a lot of times a round trip ticket is the same price or sometimes even lower than a one way ticket. Buy the round trip and put the return six or nine months out. That way, if you do get home sick or just need to go back to do taxes, etc, you have the ticket. If it's even just a little over the cost of a one way ticket, it's worth the money in case you need it. Even if the dates are not when you need them, changing a ticket is usually $200 plus the price difference between the day you originally had and the day you want to change it to.

On getting from Manila to Cebu... Cebu Pacific is going to be your cheapest option. Install the Cebu Pacific app on your phone and let it notify you when they're having sales. I've seen round trip domestic tickets as low as $20 USD. Make sure you turn off all the extra options though, on sale tickets they like to add "seat selection", "meals", and travel insurance... you need to make sure those are turned off manually to get the low fair.

Let me know if you have any question or have issues once you get to Manila. I have been living in Taguig (part of Metro Manila) off and on for a year now and my GF and I travel SE Asia often (I'm actually writing this from Shenzhen China at the moment).


----------

